#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Alguem indica um servidor de email profissional ?

## Chephei

Boa noite pessoal,

Atualmente estou usando a locaweb como servidor de email profissional para minha empresa, porem não vejo muitas ferramentas de anti-spam e de segurança e sem conta que o email fica instável quase todo o dia, alguém me recomendaria algum servidor de emails bom, eu já tentei usar o Google e a Microsoft, porém é muito salgado o preços deles.

Atualmente recebo muito spam de dominios suspeitos, exemplo sendmail-12388.us e queria bloquear isso em uma blacklist, porém o mesmo não funciona na locaweb. 

Também queria saber os detalhes do servidor smtp, para poder subir meu propio webmail, para nao depender do webmail deles.

Por esses motivos eu queria efetuar a troca do meu servidor de email.

Abraços

----------


## eisenheim

Boa noite.

Já pensou em utilizar algo parecido com Zimbra, Zarafa, OX Open-Xchange ou Zoho ?

São plataformas corporativas opensource de e-mail, calendário e colaboração de código aberto, baseada em navegação web e que trabalha no modelo “cliente e servidor”.

Demo Zarafa:

https://demo.zarafa.com/webapp/
Username: demo11
Password: demo11

Zimbra:

https://www.zimbra.com/open-source-email-overview/

OX Open-Xchange

https://www.open-xchange.com/portfolio/ox-app-suite/
Demo: https://gold.ox.io/welcome/#pooled_g...7,trymeWelcome

Zoho:

https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/webmail-interface.html

----------


## emilidani

Utilizo locaweb desde 2001 e nao tenho reclamaçoes. Pode tentar UOL.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Pior ou melhor serviço se e-mail do que yahoo acho que não te 
PC estiver com span ou vírus
PC do destinatário idem
Servidor com vírus
Roteador com algum vírus
etc
etc
etc
- Dependendo da gravidade, ja aconteceu comigo de reiniciar o navegador, internet, roteador e até mesmo o PC
Costuma vir uma mensagem na tela. Jás xingou, foi xingaqdo e tudo mais...

----------


## Danusio

utilizo uolhost desde 2008, não tenho o que reclamar, todos os dias meu email estar no ar, e tem como fazer filtro de dominios de email para enviar diretamente para o spam

----------


## magnorm

Já tentamos com opensource tanto para a empresa e para clientes. Não compensa. Muita responsabilidade e cada dia uma vulnerabilidade diferente nesses sistemas. Aí migramos os arquivos e email para o Gsuite. Durmo todo dia tranquilo kkk

----------


## MrGravetto

Se quiser qualidade e proteção, Google.
Outras soluções é tampar o sol com a peneira.

----------


## clayson

UolHost

----------


## shinobim

obrigado ja tinha um dominio na godaddy , consegui fazer 5 email gratis na zoho

----------


## VonNatur

Eu recomendaria o google apps. 

Att.

----------

